# Driving from Palm Springs, CA



## VincentG (Mar 29, 2010)

I would appreciate all suggestions for driving route to San Miguel de Allende from Palm springs, CA. I have been told it is best to cross from Texas, especially Laredo, but would welcome comments about this and any other preferred safe routes from Palm springs. I expect to drive my car around June 22, 2010 and I have an FM 3 visa and title for my car.

Also, I got my FM 3 before new regulations went in effect May 1; can I still use this documentation or do I need to get different documentation?

Thank you.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I am consistent but very biased. I don't know the western crossings but I avoid Laredo at almost all costs in favor of crossing just south of Harlingen Texas for a number of reasons including tolls, truck traffic between Monterrey and Saltillo. shortest distance to the border and overall feeling of safety. We live about 45min from San Miguel in Mineral de Pozos just off Hwy 57 and drove down last Friday. Crossed border at 7:30AM and arrived 4:30PM. I gave this route in reverse in the Hotels in Saltillo & Monterrey post. It would be longer than San Antonio to Laredo as you would go San Antonio, Corpus Christi to Harlingen but I don't like to stay in Laredo while Harlingen is great.


----------



## VincentG (Mar 29, 2010)

conklinwh said:


> I am consistent but very biased. I don't know the western crossings but I avoid Laredo at almost all costs in favor of crossing just south of Harlingen Texas for a number of reasons including tolls, truck traffic between Monterrey and Saltillo. shortest distance to the border and overall feeling of safety. We live about 45min from San Miguel in Mineral de Pozos just off Hwy 57 and drove down last Friday. Crossed border at 7:30AM and arrived 4:30PM. I gave this route in reverse in the Hotels in Saltillo & Monterrey post. It would be longer than San Antonio to Laredo as you would go San Antonio, Corpus Christi to Harlingen but I don't like to stay in Laredo while Harlingen is great.


Thank you.
What route would you take from Harlington to SMA? Can you change currency across the border easily?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Coming from the West, Laredo would be just fine. Many friends have crossed there in the last few weeks. Just avoid driving at night and cross early in the morning.
Going to Harlingen would be a long way out of your way, but it would be a good crossing point if going to or from the East.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

RV ****** is correct in that Harlingen further from San Antonio than Laredo. Mapquest says about 95mi(252mi versus 158mi) and about 1.5hours. I still like it because it is further south than Laredo so miles in Mexico are less. I don't like staying in Laredo and not much was between there and San Antonio(I understand is changing) so I stayed on south end of San Antonio which was about 2.5hrs to the border versus 10min in Harlingen where good hotels and restaurants. Also, this bypasses 4 toll roads(Laredo-Monterrey, Monterrey bypass, Saltillo bypass, Matehuala bypass. In fact it has one toll, the San Luis bypass, that has just been raised to 48pesos. I also really don't like competing with the trucks in the mountains between Monterrey and Saltillo and I find the crossing by far the easiest and most direct.
You do end up doubling back from hwy 101 south of Victoria to hwy 57 but this is only 30 miles.
I did mention that we have lots of friends that do Laredo and that I am biased but consistent in avoiding that route.
Getting money changed at Los Indios/Free Trade Bridge could be a problem. I have never tried and there isn't much there unlike Laredo where there is a money changer just after the crossing. I guess that if I had to change money, I would 1st see how bad the exchange rates are on the US side in Harlingen. If terrible, I would use an ATM in Valle Hermoso but really only need about 1500 pesos as I stop twice for gas and once for a bano/snack stop plus the 48 peso toll.
If you still have interest in this route, I will give you detailed directions.


----------



## VincentG (Mar 29, 2010)

RVGRINGO said:


> Coming from the West, Laredo would be just fine. Many friends have crossed there in the last few weeks. Just avoid driving at night and cross early in the morning.
> Going to Harlingen would be a long way out of your way, but it would be a good crossing point if going to or from the East.


Thank you very much. I was planning to overnight in or near Laredo and cross in the early morning. I am hopeful I can make San Miguel in one day driving.

Vincent


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Not a problem to do one day Laredo to SMA as we've done San Antonio to SMA.
Since you don't need immigration or car paperwork, only questions are Laredo or Columbia and if you don't change money on the US side, when does the money exchange open at Laredo crossing. 
Expect you know the route, follow the signs to Monterrey and get on the cuota. From there take the bypass toward Saltillo, before Saltillo take the bypass to Matehuala, before Matehuala take the bypass to San Luis Potosi, and then the bypass around San Luis to Queretaro. Here it depends a little on where in SMA as you can get off at the Dolores Hidalgo/San Luis de la Paz exit to Dolores and come in from the north(BTW, this has had major construction but mostly complete). If you are closer to Salida Queretaro you can go one more exit to the Dr Mora/Los Rodriguez/SMA exit go through Los Rodriguez and go north into SMA. In any case, this is basically a rectangle and an hour either way. My guess is if you clear Laredo customs by 7:30 and no major stops, you will be in SMA about 5:15PM.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

conklinwh said:


> Since you don't need immigration or car paperwork,.


Whoa! He does have an FM3 but must report in at Inmigracion and get stamped into Mexico. He will also need to get an 'importada temporal' for his vehicle, unless it is registered and plated in Mexico.
The new system will use a copy of the two part FMM, filled out as the old FME was previously used.


----------



## sunnyvmx (Mar 14, 2010)

They will exchange money right in the border office in Los Indios. Good exchange rate and no limit.


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

Sorry about that, I don't have an FM3 and thought he said plated car in base note but he said title. It's a little more complex in Laredo as go through customs and then make set of basically left turns (without getting in US return lane) to go around back to immigration. I don't know if they open much before 9AM so expect arrival in SMA would be 7:30-8:00PM which is still light.


----------



## VincentG (Mar 29, 2010)

I am the person driving to San Miguel de Allende, Mexico from Palm Springs and appreciate all the input. However it seems that I do need some additional help because I am driving my car and need to register it or whatever to enter Mexico. I have the title and Mexico insurance from AAA, as well as FM 3.What do I need to do at the border to get permission to drive and have my car in Mexico?

Also, I was planning to cross at Laredo but there is a comment implying that I may have a problem with this in Laredo. Please explain if it would be all right to cross at Laredo. I also received a suggestion to cross at Eagle Pass; can anyone give me advice about thes two issues?


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

Insurance for Mexico from AAA? I doubt it. Insurance for driving in Mexico can only be issued by a Mexican insurance company. Check your policy and let us know what it says. It is possible that it will cover you in the border zone, la frontera, but not beyond.
At the border, after the initial customs (Aduana) check, you will have to go to immigration (INM/INAM) to process your visa, then go to the automobile import location (Aduana/Bancercito) to obtain a temporary importation permit (importada temporal) for your car.
When you leave Mexico, you must reverse this process.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

RVGRINGO, AAA sells Mexican Auto Insurance just like any other company or broker does north of the border, they sell a policy from a Mexican Co. ,I did it once but it was expensive......

OP, you will need the original registration for the car you are importing and if there is a lien holder a letter of permission to cross the border........




RVGRINGO said:


> Insurance for Mexico from AAA? I doubt it. Insurance for driving in Mexico can only be issued by a Mexican insurance company. Check your policy and let us know what it says. It is possible that it will cover you in the border zone, la frontera, but not beyond.
> At the border, after the initial customs (Aduana) check, you will have to go to immigration (INM/INAM) to process your visa, then go to the automobile import location (Aduana/Bancercito) to obtain a temporary importation permit (importada temporal) for your car.
> When you leave Mexico, you must reverse this process.


----------



## RVGRINGO (May 16, 2007)

I wasn't aware that AAA acted as an agent for any Mexican insurance companies. Thanks for the correction.
Thanks for the reminder that drivers of cars with liens will require a letter of permission from the lien holder. Sometimes, they don't ask for it, but having to cancel a trip or leave your car at the border would be 'inconvenient'.


----------



## VincentG (Mar 29, 2010)

chicois8 said:


> RVGRINGO, AAA sells Mexican Auto Insurance just like any other company or broker does north of the border, they sell a policy from a Mexican Co. ,I did it once but it was expensive......
> 
> OP, you will need the original registration for the car you are importing and if there is a lien holder a letter of permission to cross the border........



I have original title. I bought Mexico car insurance from AAA; it was expensive. I am proposing to cross at Laredo, driving to San Miguel de Allende from Palm Springs, CA; is this a good idea? Should I, or can I, get car permit before leaving as I did to get my FM 3?


----------



## conklinwh (Dec 19, 2009)

I hope that I didn't imply that an issue in Laredo. I last crossed there two years ago. Process was get through customs(BTW, there is a money exchange directly in front). I had to ask how to get to immigration as it is basically under customs. Aanswer was a couple lefts and then bear right to not go back to the US. 
There is a large parking lot and then the immigration and customs. You will need get your FM3 stamped and then have copies made for Banercito to get your car pass. I would certainly go online to find out when immigration opens and plan to cross the border a few minutes before then. As I had said, my guess is 9 hours+/- from Laredo to SMA.


----------



## chicois8 (Aug 8, 2009)

If you Google: Banjercito Bank , I believe their website will be able to help you out...suerte


----------

